# A Small TF Project... Round 2



## tostadas (Sep 23, 2022)

*Preface*
It's been about a little over a year since my original TF project where I learned quite a bit. For that knife, there was some thinning, some comfort improvements, and a little bit of polishing. This time around I wanted to test out some new ideas. I'll try to keep the text to a minimum.
*
The Knife*
Morihei Hisamoto iron clad 214x50. The best way to describe this knife when it arrived to me... absolutely the worst fit and finish I've ever seen for a new knife. Ever. 
Significant surface rust, signature TF grind, and handle scales with gaps so big, that a bug literally crawled out from inside when I was inspecting the knife for the first time. So yea, that knife got a bath in boiling water in case anything else decided to make its home inside that thing.



















*The Plan*
Custom handle, grind a TF finger notch, round and polish spine/choil, remove low spots, remove rust, thin/flatten bevels, polish






*New Handle*
Stabilized koa, black g10 spacers, and hidden brass pins


----------



## tostadas (Sep 23, 2022)

*Onto the stones*
Thinned, hand flattened bevels and natural stone polish





















*Some Patina*





Yea I like it now. TFTFTF


----------



## Boynutman (Sep 23, 2022)

Er.... so you took a Morihei and but the TF back in? 

Looking great, beautiful finish!


----------



## Bear (Sep 23, 2022)

Nice job, that looks really good


----------



## jedy617 (Sep 23, 2022)

I need to know what stones you used! Looks fantastic


----------



## miggus (Sep 23, 2022)

Great work! If my Denka reworking turns out half as good, I'll be really happy. 
How did you do the thinning so the shinogi line came out so crisply?


----------



## ZeeVee (Sep 23, 2022)

Good lord, you turned that into a piece of art. 

And I'm with Jedy on this one. If you could outline your polishing progression, I would appreciate it greatly!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 23, 2022)

Always impressive to see you work!


----------



## More_Gyutos (Sep 23, 2022)

Wow! That’s great. What a transformation! Did you do this entirely with hand tools? Dremel for the notch? That’s inspiring either way.


----------



## tostadas (Sep 23, 2022)

jedy617 said:


> I need to know what stones you used! Looks fantastic





ZeeVee said:


> Good lord, you turned that into a piece of art.
> 
> And I'm with Jedy on this one. If you could outline your polishing progression, I would appreciate it greatly!





miggus said:


> Great work! If my Denka reworking turns out half as good, I'll be really happy.
> How did you do the thinning so the shinogi line came out so crisply?


My progression began with SG220/JNS 300 for most of the thinning. I got both around the same time, so wanted to test them against each other. To me, they seemed pretty similar in speed, but I ended up using the JNS 300 more simply because it was larger. The bulk of the work was done on this stone. I recall I did push the shinogi up a fair amount to reach the thinness I wanted, and to remove all the low spots. Getting the knife to a good state on the coarse stones I think is essential to save on work with subsequent stones.

Progression continued with synthetics SG500, SP1k, SP2k, Arashiyama 6k to remove scratches before kasumi polishing. Then switched stones for doing the kasumi. I don't remember the exact stones I used, but I think I experimented with stuff including king800, tanba aoto, a suita or two, and uchigumori. The final clean up with fingerstones and powders. And finally put on an edge with my Belgian blue, which is now currently one of my favorites.


----------



## deltaplex (Sep 23, 2022)

Really great work all around!


----------



## tostadas (Sep 23, 2022)

More_Gyutos said:


> Wow! That’s great. What a transformation! Did you do this entirely with hand tools? Dremel for the notch? That’s inspiring either way.


Yea mostly hand tools. The power tools I have are a hand drill, dremel for notch, and a cheap belt sander for bulk wood removal (it's really uneven so I still need to finish by hand).


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Sep 23, 2022)

miggus said:


> Great work! If my Denka reworking turns out half as good, I'll be really happy.
> How did you do the thinning so the shinogi line came out so crisply?


Denka's are SS clad. This work of art is iron clad, and soft iron reacts much better on the stones. If the Denka looks half as good as this you will have performed miracles.


----------



## jedy617 (Sep 23, 2022)

tostadas said:


> My progression began with SG220/JNS 300 for most of the thinning. I got both around the same time, so wanted to test them against each other. To me, they seemed pretty similar in speed, but I ended up using the JNS 300 more simply because it was larger. The bulk of the work was done on this stone. I recall I did push the shinogi up a fair amount to reach the thinness I wanted, and to remove all the low spots. Getting the knife to a good state on the coarse stones I think is essential to save on work with subsequent stones.
> 
> Progression continued with synthetics SG500, SP1k, SP2k, Arashiyama 6k to remove scratches before kasumi polishing. Then switched stones for doing the kasumi. I don't remember the exact stones I used, but I think I experimented with stuff including king800, tanba aoto, a suita or two, and uchigumori. The final clean up with fingerstones and powders. And finally put on an edge with my Belgian blue, which is now currently one of my favorites.


next stone I think I'm grabbing is a suita or uchi to help with my kasumi


----------



## ethompson (Sep 23, 2022)

tostadas said:


> My progression began with SG220/JNS 300 for most of the thinning. I got both around the same time, so wanted to test them against each other. To me, they seemed pretty similar in speed, but I ended up using the JNS 300 more simply because it was larger. The bulk of the work was done on this stone. I recall I did push the shinogi up a fair amount to reach the thinness I wanted, and to remove all the low spots. Getting the knife to a good state on the coarse stones I think is essential to save on work with subsequent stones.
> 
> Progression continued with synthetics SG500, SP1k, SP2k, Arashiyama 6k to remove scratches before kasumi polishing. Then switched stones for doing the kasumi. I don't remember the exact stones I used, but I think I experimented with stuff including king800, tanba aoto, a suita or two, and uchigumori. The final clean up with fingerstones and powders. And finally put on an edge with my Belgian blue, which is now currently one of my favorites.


All the best polishes come from throwing all manner of stone at it in a haphazard order then just finishing on one you like.

Really nice work there!


----------



## tostadas (Sep 23, 2022)

ethompson said:


> All the best polishes come from throwing all manner of stone at it in a haphazard order then just finishing on one you like.
> 
> Really nice work there!


Exactly!
"Which stones should I use for polishing?"
"Yes."


----------



## ethompson (Sep 23, 2022)

I bought all the rocks, I’ll use all the rocks. Smooth rocks, smooth brain - it’s a lifestyle


----------



## blokey (Sep 23, 2022)

Now thats a pearl castle.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Sep 23, 2022)

What a great job!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 24, 2022)

What a transformation! Nice figured piece of Koa. Blade looks great. Esp. Work below the black iron brings out clad line so nice. Softer carbon blending into harder carbon core. 
Good job mate


----------



## mmiinngg (Nov 25, 2022)

Nice work ! Wish I could change the handle as well, and finger notch seems like a good idea. But so far mine still gets every day use so can not miss one day out of board


----------



## tostadas (Nov 25, 2022)

mmiinngg said:


> Nice work ! Wish I could change the handle as well, and finger notch seems like a good idea. But so far mine still gets every day use so can not miss one day out of board


Ez, just buy a second one. So you have one to use while you upgrade the other.


----------



## mmiinngg (Nov 25, 2022)

Wife will definitely not understand the logic behind this brilliant thought . 
Was it a fine finish one (if we can say so) ?


----------



## tostadas (Nov 26, 2022)

mmiinngg said:


> Wife will definitely not understand the logic behind this brilliant thought .
> Was it a fine finish one (if we can say so) ?


I don't think this was sold as a "fine finish."


----------



## daddy yo yo (Nov 26, 2022)

Startup idea: offer that kind of (paid) service for any TF knife out there.


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 26, 2022)

daddy yo yo said:


> Startup idea: offer that kind of (paid) service for any TF knife out there.











Teruyasu Fujiwara Regrind Service


Blue Steel, Blue Super steel, Fujiwara, Fujiwara denka knife, Gyuto, Chef Knives to Go, Aogami, Aogami Super, Japanese Knife




www.districtcutlery.com


----------



## Joshmonop (Nov 29, 2022)

Sick handle choice! Love the combo! Nicely done


----------



## labor of love (Nov 29, 2022)

By the end of the week I’ll be the proud owner of 3 TFs (Mab Denka Hisamoto trilogy). 
As the saying goes, it’s ridiculous to pick up a TF and not also pick up a good low grit thinning stone to go with it to make the new knife usable.
Shapton glass 220 you say? I’ll have to check it out.


----------



## Bear (Nov 29, 2022)

I have the same three TF's, buy two 220's you'll need them.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 29, 2022)

$39 on Amazon. First merchandise I bought this holiday season lol


----------



## labor of love (Nov 29, 2022)

.


----------



## ahhactive (Nov 30, 2022)

tostadas said:


> *Onto the stones*
> Thinned, hand flattened bevels and natural stone polish
> 
> 
> ...



curious though, how did you remove rust from the KU


----------



## tostadas (Nov 30, 2022)

ahhactive said:


> curious though, how did you remove rust from the KU


Tried a bunch of different things. I really wanted to avoid removing KU. The thing that worked best was actually toothpaste.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Nov 30, 2022)

tostadas said:


> Tried a bunch of different things. I really wanted to avoid removing KU. The thing that worked best was actually toothpaste.


What??? Toothpaste? It removes rust from a knife but still can’t remove slight colouring from my teeth???


----------



## ahhactive (Nov 30, 2022)

tostadas said:


> Tried a bunch of different things. I really wanted to avoid removing KU. The thing that worked best was actually toothpaste.


Interesting!! thanks a bunch


----------

